# kernel panic on 7.0-p6



## smallpox (Dec 23, 2008)

hi guys, i've posted to freebsd-stable but yet to get a response, i can't even find my own email to reply to on that thread so i'll also post it here.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-December/047157.html

that is the post, apparently just this morning... i got another panic.

[GDB will not be able to debug user-mode threads: /usr/lib/libthread_db.so: Undefined symbol "ps_pglobal_lookup"]
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd".

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
fault virtual address   = 0xbfc005fc
fault code              = supervisor write, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xc09504a5
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xe8242998
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xe82429ac
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 55054 (perl)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 1
Uptime: 1d15h20m50s
Physical memory: 2025 MB
Dumping 313 MB: 298 282 266 250 234 218 202 186 170 154 138 122 106 90 74 58 42 26 10

#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:195
195             __asm __volatile("movl %%fs:0,%0" : "=r" (td));
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:195
#1  0xc06eef57 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:409
#2  0xc06ef219 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:563
#3  0xc095730c in trap_fatal (frame=0xe8242958, eva=3217032700) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:899
#4  0xc0957590 in trap_pfault (frame=0xe8242958, usermode=0, eva=3217032700) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:812
#5  0xc0957f3c in trap (frame=0xe8242958) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:490
#6  0xc093debb in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:139
#7  0xc09504a5 in pmap_qremove (sva=1568768, count=4) at pmap.h:310
#8  0xc0751aaf in vfs_vmio_release (bp=0xd92436d8) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:1566
#9  0xc0753581 in getnewbuf (slpflag=0, slptimeo=0, size=Variable "size" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:1847
#10 0xc0754c18 in getblk (vp=0xcb49dcc0, blkno=2, size=16384, slpflag=0, slptimeo=0, flags=Variable "flags" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2602
#11 0xc0757897 in cluster_read (vp=0xcb49dcc0, filesize=61986, lblkno=3, size=16384, cred=0x0, totread=4096, seqcount=10, bpp=0xe8242b80) at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_cluster.c:118
#12 0xc08e13b0 in ffs_read (ap=0xe8242bc8) at /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_vnops.c:511
#13 0xc096bc22 in VOP_READ_APV (vop=0xc0a74720, a=0xe8242bc8) at vnode_if.c:637
#14 0xc0775e34 in vn_read (fp=0xc6567a68, uio=0xe8242c60, active_cred=0xc6379d00, flags=0, td=0xc6ce2630) at vnode_if.h:344
#15 0xc07224e6 in dofileread (td=0xc6ce2630, fd=3, fp=0xc6567a68, auio=0xe8242c60, offset=-1, flags=0) at file.h:242
#16 0xc0722858 in kern_readv (td=0xc6ce2630, fd=3, auio=0xe8242c60) at /usr/src/sys/kern/sys_generic.c:192
#17 0xc072293f in read (td=0xc6ce2630, uap=0xe8242cfc) at /usr/src/sys/kern/sys_generic.c:108
#18 0xc09578e5 in syscall (frame=0xe8242d38) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:1035
#19 0xc093df20 in Xint0x80_syscall () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:196
#20 0x00000033 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
(kgdb) quit


was wondering if there are any suggestions on what to do, unfortunately this is a production server at a hosting company... so access is limited.


----------

